

Ask HN: Community Strategy - donalddonckers

I created this strategy for a start-up I’m launching soon, so I can get a better picture of who is using my product and how my product can be optimized for them.<p>I really want to know what you guys think of it so we can improve it.
Perhaps if you have some more examples for how to achieve this, I will gladly add them to the strategy so others can also benefit from it.<p>I want this to become something really helpful that everyone who wishes to build a community around a product can easily use.<p>https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17l_q2qeseDuPE9XQK7z4HspfAI1kXV7NNngGhpygHVg
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17l_q2qeseDuPE9XQK7z...](https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17l_q2qeseDuPE9XQK7z4HspfAI1kXV7NNngGhpygHVg)

